# Southern California Ambulance



## SouthernCalEMT (May 10, 2016)

Hey everybody,

Has anybody heard anything (good, bad or indifferent) about Southern California Ambulance? I would post a link to their website, but the forum won't let me. If you just Google that name I am sure it comes up.

I am applying to EMT jobs around LA right now and didn't recognize this company and was wondering if they might be worth an app.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2016)

For LACo: AMR, Schaefer, McCormick, and Care.

Do yourself a favor, stay out of LACo. Theres better counties to work in.


----------



## SouthernCalEMT (May 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> For LACo: AMR, Schaefer, McCormick, and Care.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, stay out of LACo. Theres better counties to work in.


Yeah, I have apps in to those places on your list but they kind of have the ability to demand more experience than I have since they are the places everyone wants to work. And...I live in LA, man. I really love it here. I am looking around a bit in Orange County, too, but an OK job in LA is better to me than a great job in Nevada or something.

Thanks for the response, though!


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2016)

SouthernCalEMT said:


> an OK job in LA is better to me than a great job in Nevada or something.



So you prefer an Ok job over a great job? Makes no sense, but ok.


----------



## SouthernCalEMT (May 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> So you prefer an Ok job over a great job? Makes no sense, but ok.


I am not trying to start an internet fight here, man. I am just trying to see if people have any input on a company I had never heard of. Thanks for your help and I hope you're not having as bad of a day as it sounds like you are.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2016)

SouthernCalEMT said:


> I am not trying to start an internet fight here, man. I am just trying to see if people have any input on a company I had never heard of. Thanks for your help and I hope you're not having as bad of a day as it sounds like you are.



No fighting here bud, and I'm having a good day (FYI). Just trying to rationalize your logic. Im sure @NPO @LACoGurneyjockey and @gonefishing probably have some insight on the company you're trying to find info on.


----------



## SouthernCalEMT (May 10, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> No fighting here bud, and I'm having a good day (FYI). Just trying to rationalize your logic. Im sure @NPO @LACoGurneyjockey and @gonefishing probably have some insight on the company you're trying to find info on.


OK. Sorry to misread that stuff, then. Basically my logic is that I am living in LA and not going to move away from the city. I want to find the best job I can.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 10, 2016)

don't know much about them....i don't believe  they are a medium-large size company, therefore they might be a little more flexible with scheduling and pay might be a little higher to retain employees. not sure if they were also bought out by Ambulnz


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 10, 2016)

I assume they're a lot of dialysis and discharges only. 

I don't know where you are in LA, but AMR Riverside is hiring and they're practically giving away jobs at Bowers.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 10, 2016)

So Cal Ambulance was a small dialysis only company last time I ran into them.
You want to find the bet job you can, but you refuse to leave your tiny little bubble that you call home, your comfort zone. You won't find the best job you can if you limit yourself like that. What's your end game here? Do you want to be an EMT at McCormick when you're 45? Where do you want to end up? If you're dead set on staying in LA, @CALEMT is spot on. Also consider Bowers and Antelope Ambulance. If you're dead set on the best job possible, as you say in your post, look into Kern, Ventura, Santa Barbara, San Bernardino, and Riverside counties.
And FYI, AMR hires brand new EMTs fresh out of school in most of those counties I mentioned, including LA.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Kern



Every So Cal member on here will recommend Hall ambulance in Kern Co. 

If you limit yourself to just LACo then you're shooting yourself in the foot. Honestly there's better counties with better pay as LACoGurneyjokey has pointed out.


----------



## wtferick (May 10, 2016)

SoCal ambulance is a place you should not walk into. Dialysis only from what I have heard.

You can also try emergency ambulance in Brea. There employees seem to love the company. Only apply if you are 21 of course.(stated on there website)

Seems like you have applied to the big 911 companies for LA. As many have already spoken. You should try Hall ambulance. Depends where in LA you live of course.

Doctors ambulance may be A little to far considering they only serve Laguna beach now.

Hunt around and don't get discouraged thinking you need experience to get hired.
(Saw a McCormick EMT scratching his head trying to put an automated BP cuff at a hospital) 

Best of luck.


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2016)

Where at in LA and how far are you willing to commute? AMR Ventura Co AND San Bernardino Co you'll be the EMT on a Medic/Basic rig that does the actual ALS transports.

The only thing I know about Southern California Ambulance is that they are an exclusive IFT only company, basically meaning lots of hospital discharges, picking up nursing home patients for pre-scheduled medical appointments, maybe the odd nursing home to ER for "abnormal labs", and lots of nice reliably profitable dialysis runs. There's definitely tons to learn doing that work and there is always the chance that one of your patients may suddenly get really sick on you, or someone will attempt to push a patient on you that really should not be a BLS IFT, so yeah you need to stay on top of your assessments....but it'll get reeaaallll easy to become complacent when 99.99% of your calls the only skill you do is basic vital signs because the patient doesn't need more than that. So just know and expect going in that that's what that job is and you won't be doing any "cool EMT stuff" you learned in class like bandaging and splinting and all that.

(Granted the reality of 911 is that the majority of calls aren't very different...but as someone who works for a 911 provider and little desire to go IFT I certainly understand the appeal of it haha) The 4 private ambulance 911 providers (AMR, Care, McCormick, and Schaefer) ALL hire EMTs with no experience. Now if you just fired off an online application and didn't hear back, that may just be because they half expect you to put on your suite and tie and show up to hand deliver your app (don't just leave it with the secretary at the front desk, ask to speak with the hiring manager, find a crew from the company and simply ask them who that is if need be). If you can get hired by So Cal Ambulance you can be hired by McCormick or Care or AMR....


----------



## JohnTheEMT (May 16, 2016)

I heard horror stories from socal ambulance. This on chick said she would clock in to work but didnt know when her shift ended since they dont tell you that. Please apply to the big animals like many of the members have said. Your skills deteriorate. Good luck .


----------



## SoCalAmbu (May 25, 2016)

SouthernCalEMT said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Has anybody heard anything (good, bad or indifferent) about Southern California Ambulance? I would post a link to their website, but the forum won't let me. If you just Google that name I am sure it comes up.
> 
> I am applying to EMT jobs around LA right now and didn't recognize this company and was wondering if they might be worth an app.


@SouthernCalEMT 
Hello, 
As a company representative I would love to invite you to schedule an interview. Please call 888-214-5263. All and any questions you have about EMS can be answered. We are located just off the 710 N. Fwy. in El Sereno. It would be my pleasure to give you a station tour as well. Hope to hear from you soon.  Thank you for your time in advance

-Jack Feria
Operations Supervisor


----------



## Jacob Silva (May 25, 2016)

Wasn't there two So Cal's? I heard the ****ty one got shut down and is now South Bay. The So Cal in L.A. that's still open I heard good things about.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 25, 2016)

i think this @Jacob Silva guys works at Southern California Ambulance, and obviously the person who posted right above him also works there.


----------



## luke_31 (May 25, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> i think this @Jacob Silva guys works at Southern California Ambulance, and obviously the person who posted right above him also works there.


Jacob Silva, now there is a name I've not heard in a long time. I wonder if it's the same guy who was at PRN years ago when I was there?


----------



## gonefishing (May 28, 2016)

I see the guys going in for shifts on Alhambra road all the time.  They all drive nice cars, station looks nice, rigs look nice.  Other than that can't say much.  Most of the EMTs are not very social out in the field.  They kind of keep to themselves.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slackel (Nov 20, 2016)

I've worked at SoCal Ambulance and it's 85 % dialysis calls. The other 15 % would be discharges from various hospitals. I left because I did not like the scheduling. You know the days you work, but not the time until the night before (at about 6 PM latest). The other thing I disliked was that the employees would have to pay for all their re-certs and DoT. The dispatchers were good and friendly. I barely saw the bosses so I can't really say anything about them.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Feb 18, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> don't know much about them....i don't believe  they are a medium-large size company, therefore they might be a little more flexible with scheduling and pay might be a little higher to retain employees. not sure if they were also bought out by Ambulnz


No, they were not bought out by Ambulnz.


----------

